# Best Press I've Ever Used......Bow-A-Constrtictor....Pics!!



## sr77 (Feb 22, 2007)

How does one go about looking into getting one of these presses?


Shane


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

sr77 said:


> How does one go about looking into getting one of these presses?
> 
> 
> Shane


You can do a search in the manufacturers section for bow-a-constrictor or call me at the shop and I'll give you some contact info


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I tried going to their website last night to do some checking and it was shut down.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank is in the middle of re-building his web site...As a matter of fact I heard form him yesterday , siad that there is a lot of working going into it



> Working on trying to get my new website up and running soon. Wow - the work that goes into that is amazing.
> 
> Take care brother,
> 
> ...



I have two of his presess, first generation and second, there has not been a bow on the planet I can not press, to include cross bows...I can press time and tune without ever removing the bow from the pressed position...You can litterally press a bow by just usint your finger tip, no hard cranking required...It presses Bear, PSE and Mathews bows safely...

Last but not least, Frank is one of the nicest guys you will ever deal with



blacktailbryan said:


> I tried going to their website last night to do some checking and it was shut down.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The Best Press I Have Ever Owned!!!!! Works Like A Dream***:wink:


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

That looks like a GREAT press!!!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Pop him an email, he'll get back to you.

[email protected]


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks sweet...


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I got one of these for my shop and they are very nice. Frank is a great guy to deal with and will take great care of you.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

How much?


----------



## goldslinger (Feb 15, 2010)

R0CKETMAN said:


> How much?


Thats what I want to know. How much?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Pricing is very reasonable for what your getting. Give Frank a call or a pm. This is heavy duty, pro shop quality.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll get some pics of the draw and tubne attachment in action tomorrow.
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

ttt for an awesome product!!!


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

how well does it work when you need to install new limbs?


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the EZ press which I like a lot, the down side is having to completely relax the limbs to remove the cams. Taking the harness off and then letting the limbs down is OK but time consuming. Looking at the Boa it appears that the cams and harness can be removed with the bow pressed. Correct? I also assume the draw and tune is the vertical pull.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

It works like a champ. The first one I did took a little practice to make sure you have enough play in the system. After the practice run on the first set I changed out my second set smooth and easy. No problems and it was quick and efficient.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

peregrine82 said:


> I have the EZ press which I like a lot, the down side is having to completely relax the limbs to remove the cams. Taking the harness off and then letting the limbs down is OK but time consuming. Looking at the Boa it appears that the cams and harness can be removed with the bow pressed. Correct? I also assume the draw and tune is the vertical pull.


Yes it's a vertical pull for the draw and tune attachment. I've checked the timing adjustments vs. myself drawing on my 350 and they were good. Also, you can remove cams without relaxing the press. You can put the pressure point below the axle and then take the axle out while it's held solid in the press.
Ken


----------



## rosebud (Jul 11, 2010)

I haved owned Franks press for over a year now, I like it over the easy type press because I can get my fat fingers in by the cam taking
the string on and off. and you can break it down,and put it in a bow case.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

it is the only press i will use in my shop.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've said it many times, but this is the best press in the world. I've been a customer of Frank's from almost the beginning and he is top notch, just like his press.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

goldslinger said:


> Thats what I want to know. How much?



this is a price list Frank sent me:
Your looking at:
PRESS 488.00
BYPASS ACCESSORY 35.00 (bypass cams & puts point load at the axle if needed)
STAND W/ UNDER TRAY 131.00 + tray
END TRAY SET 35.00 ea / 75.00 set
QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY 210.00


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey I think I dipped that bow!! :shade:


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Hey I think I dipped that bow!! :shade:



You sure did...thought I'd take a pic of the press with the prettiest bow I've worked on in it LOL.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm getting one of these. I have been talking to Frank most of the evening. He too might have a very pretty bow when it is all said and done. I just found out he is a tradin' man like myself. LOL


----------



## JCox76 (Dec 12, 2010)

How much?


----------



## B-A-S (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes indeed sir. It leaves you a ton of room to manuver around those cams. And on a bow that doesnt require the fingers to bypass the cams you can contact the limbs right under the cams and have the entire cam to yourself. Good observation. 





peregrine82 said:


> I have the EZ press which I like a lot, the down side is having to completely relax the limbs to remove the cams. Taking the harness off and then letting the limbs down is OK but time consuming. Looking at the Boa it appears that the cams and harness can be removed with the bow pressed. Correct? I also assume the draw and tune is the vertical pull.


----------



## B-A-S (Dec 31, 2007)

there are no limitations. installing or re-installing limbs is an absolute breeze and a pleasure to work with. in fact thats when it really gets to shine. and when replacing limbs if it could talk it would be thanking you for letting it get to really do something. 




possum trapper said:


> how well does it work when you need to install new limbs?


----------



## B-A-S (Dec 31, 2007)

yes i am. hey - if you have a business in this industry and your using my product then i want to support your product as well if its possible. 




Hanover Hydro said:


> I'm getting one of these. I have been talking to Frank most of the evening. He too might have a very pretty bow when it is all said and done. I just found out he is a tradin' man like myself. LOL


----------



## B-A-S (Dec 31, 2007)

my biggest problem though is deciding on which bow to make pretty. no hurry though. 





Hanover Hydro said:


> I'm getting one of these. I have been talking to Frank most of the evening. He too might have a very pretty bow when it is all said and done. I just found out he is a tradin' man like myself. LOL


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I just swaped out limbs on a Hoyt Pro Elite with XT3500 Limbs, now thats a long bow...It was a breeze , no issues at all



> Originally Posted by possum trapper
> how well does it work when you need to install new limbs?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> I just swaped out limbs on a Hoyt Pro Elite with XT3500 Limbs, now thats a long bow...It was a breeze , no issues at all


yah. isn't that cool how you can press the largest of bows to the smallest.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

...thats confidence, and I apreciate that. thanks. 





NSSCOTT said:


> it is the only press i will use in my shop.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

B-A-S said:


> my biggest problem though is deciding on which bow to make pretty. no hurry though.


I sold the EZ press tonight. I am getting close now.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Subscribed

Ill be getting a press this year or next, this looks like something to keep an eye on


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*43" ATA bow. I completely took this bow apart , now issues at all*

This press will do it All


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice press. Though I haven't used mine yet. Bought one used off a guy on here.

I hope the website gets done soon so I can order some things for my press.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

IF YOU BOUGHT MY PRESS please pm me with your email address. I will send you new instructions. 

Thanks
Frank



MNmike said:


> Nice press. Though I haven't used mine yet. Bought one used off a guy on here.
> 
> I hope the website gets done soon so I can order some things for my press.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pic - and brings up a valuable point. Remember - 43" ata right? Folks take a good look at the left (adjustment side - right side is fixed) side of the press to the left of the Torque Arm Assembly on the Bottom Main Beam. There is another 8" to 10" of travel left to go. You do the math. 

Fine lookin set of strings right there to...







ex-wolverine said:


> This press will do it All


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

up!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Athens Exceed 300 @ full draw with the QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY*

For instance. 

Changing out your strings? Fully timing the cams before it comes out of the press would be nice right? One press, the bow is pressed one time, and while your at it you can set up a fall away rest or deal with other things like cam lean or check draw weight and holding weight all before you lake it out of the press. 

*All accessories can be added at any time - no tools required. 


FROM BUCKEYE ARCHERY SOLUTIONS to you, have a HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!Be safe and please dont DRINK AND DRIVE. 

Email: [email protected]
Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*The mighty Maitland Zeus*

Shown here being tamed by the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR

Folks the riser alone here is right at 36" and the ata is 37 5/8" 

NOT a problem.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*08' PSE Xforce*

The Xforce is as simple as any other bow to press. 

And get this. "The safety factor comes at no extra charge"


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Marking this thread for later. Looks like a great press. Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bowtech*

OH yeah. Now how can we leave out a picture of the 36 3/4" ata Sentinal being tamed. Shame on me!

"EFFORTLESS and SMOOTH AS SILK with a touch of UNFAIRNESS" 

And the bows pretty darn nice to.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Sniff Sniff - I smell a BEAR !*

And now you see one being pinned down by a little BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR bow press. 

Pound for pound the safest, strongest, most versatile, economical, user friendly and most thought out bow press money can buy. Period. 

The "ATTACK" is on !!!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*33 1/8" ata Signature M25 Bow*

This just happens to be the shortest ata bow I own. But no matter how short or long, how non parallel limb or beyond parallel, no matter what poundage it is, this BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR press will safely and easily press the bow so you can work on it but it will just as easily and just as safely take them down for you as well. And I think I have had people buy it just to prove me wrong but the fact is your looking at a press that has "no limitations". ZERO, ZILCH. That is why it comes standard with a 30 day money back guarantee. "If you don't like it, I don't want you to be stuck with it". Lets face it folks, Archery Talk is littered with a plethora of bows and accessories that folks regret spending their hard earned money on. Well that is not going to happen with this one. And if you look very closely at the pictures that I have provided you will see a wide variety of bow styles and configurations. Please observe them very closely and note the room that you have to work in and around the cams. That's not all. Look at how the bow's are cradled in there like a mother holds a baby. That's no accident, thats safety, for both you and that expensive bow.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank,

What isnt said enough about the press, not only is it stout, functional and affordable for what you get..."It is portable", You can fold this thing up and put it in a bow soft case and take it wher ever you go...I can pack this thing up along with the bench top legs and use it on the tail gate of my truck or on my camper etc...

Trust me whan I say this press gets used when I go to shoots, I have helped a lot of folks out by having it with me

I use it every day in my shop and it shows no signs of wear...Used it today on a NEW Carbon Matrix Plus , effortless!!



DBLlungIT said:


> This just happens to be the shortest ata bow I own. But no matter how short or long, how non parallel limb or beyond parallel, no matter what poundage it is, this BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR press will safely and easily press the bow so you can work on it but it will just as easily and just as safely take them down for you as well. And I think I have had people buy it just to prove me wrong but the fact is your looking at a press that has "no limitations". ZERO, ZILCH. That is why it comes standard with a 30 day money back guarantee. "If you don't like it, I don't want you to be stuck with it". Lets face it folks, Archery Talk is littered with a plethora of bows and accessories that folks regret spending their hard earned money on. Well that is not going to happen with this one. And if you look very closely at the pictures that I have provided you will see a wide variety of bow styles and configurations. Please observe them very closely and note the room that you have to work in and around the cams. That's not all. Look at how the bow's are cradled in there like a mother holds a baby. That's no accident, thats safety, for both you and that expensive bow.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, great point. Thats why I offer the Portable Mount folks. Being compact and portable were two of my design objectives that among others were met. And its great to see my customers out there enjoying what I have put together for us all to use and benifet from. PRESSIN ON. 





ex-wolverine said:


> Frank,
> 
> What isnt said enough about the press, not only is it stout, functional and affordable for what you get..."It is portable", You can fold this thing up and put it in a bow soft case and take it wher ever you go...I can pack this thing up along with the bench top legs and use it on the tail gate of my truck or on my camper etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

FYI. Most hard cases fit the press in there to. Its been said by one of my customers that the press is like a transformer. I guess its hard to imagine but when its all folded up it is 38" long, 9 1/4" wide and a whopping 5" high. And it takes seconds to take it from pressing configuration to its pack it up and go form. You will be a hero to many. Trust me on that and you can make yourself some extra money in the process.

Frank


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine Frank. Happy New year to ALL!!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

DBLlungIT said:


> Shown here being tamed by the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR
> 
> Folks the riser alone here is right at 36" and the ata is 37 5/8"
> 
> NOT a problem.


Well then that solves my last issue, i figured it would press my maitlands but that proves it.

time to start the savings fund


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Bingo. You know how to find me brother. Happy New Year!!!






KurtVL said:


> Well then that solves my last issue, i figured it would press my maitlands but that proves it.
> 
> time to start the savings fund


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow!! I have seen and used a lot of presses. This one looks great. I have not seen a press with this kind of versatility. Very Nice!!!


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Before you make the final judgment you should look at the Nite Hawk press. It presses all bows and cross bows up to 175# DW. It also allows great access to the cams from both sides. Weighs only 2+ pounds so it is easily portable. 

There are some good presses out there. Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the videos. You will have something you judge against.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

The nite hawk maybe able to press every bow but does it have a draw board built in to it? The nite hawk also looks like it would be tough to access the cams Just my .02 as I have never had the chance to use one. It may be a good portable press but I have serious doubts about it's functionality in a shop.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats is a good looking press


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

ken Johnson said:


> Before you make the final judgment you should look at the Nite Hawk press. It presses all bows and cross bows up to 175# DW. It also allows great access to the cams from both sides. Weighs only 2+ pounds so it is easily portable.
> 
> Seriously Ken? You're trying to compare a Cessna 172 to an F-16; both can get you from New York to LA, but one is exponentially faster and more powerful. I own both presses. The nite hawk may go with me on a pack-in elk hunt, but other than that, it's officially retired.
> The nite hawk is great for what it is, but compared to the bow-a, it's a Cessna.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

x1jett said:


> ken Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Before you make the final judgment you should look at the Nite Hawk press. It presses all bows and cross bows up to 175# DW. It also allows great access to the cams from both sides. Weighs only 2+ pounds so it is easily portable.
> ...


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ken Johnson said:


> Before you make the final judgment you should look at the Nite Hawk press. It presses all bows and cross bows up to 175# DW. It also allows great access to the cams from both sides. Weighs only 2+ pounds so it is easily portable.
> 
> There are some good presses out there. Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the videos. You will have something you judge against.



KEN, KEN, KEN. MAN OH MAN. DUDE SERIOUSLY???!!!! thanks for your link reference ken and truth be known i to would maybe use your press for a pack in hunt. only. if i were only going to touch my bow once every two or three years or need to pack one in the deep wilderness then maybe i would think about your portable press. but seeing your press now i can honestly say that im darn happy with my f-16 decision. i press all kinds of bows and my bow-a is worth its weight in solid gold. its true - if they make the bow this bow-a of mine will press it easily because i have done every style made today and old one to. i realize your trying to navigate folks from here to your air space but your really shooting yourself in the foot. what you offer isnt bad but your better off comparing your press with say a bowmaster press than the bow-a-constrictor because those two are in the same class. and if you dont think it is then i ask all the ATers out there this one question. if you walked into a pro shop to buy a bow and watched the shop tech guy work on a customers bow with your nighthawk press what would you think? i know what i would do. i would walk right back out. and if i walked in and saw the tech working on a customers bow with the bow-a i would ask where the heck do i get one of those. now again, if i was going to pack deep into the wilderness then carrying 2 lbs is better than 29 lbs. but i would still want to see a bow-a at the base camp or in my vehicle. "seriously, the bow-a can be thought of as the AMERICAN EXPRESS PRESS because unless your back packing in for the hunt brother your not going to leave home without it" its just that awesome. im just being honest here.

one more thing. frank doesn't bad mouth other folks products and i know you weren't really bad mouthing his here but you are trying to steer people your way from a thread that was started by another very happy customer of franks. so now im going to compare you to him instead of the two presses. you will never see him add any personal comparison or steering away attempts for his press on a thread that was started by a pleased customer of yours. he wouldn't mess with your thunder, simple as that.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Just wondering here and maybe I missed it but does it have a finger(for lack of a better term) on each end that is adjustable in and out to allow for say mathews with the limb suppresors or allow to adjust to always have the press,pressing squarely on the limb tips? Sometimes it is impossible to have all the tolerances so tight or welding perfectly square to have everything in perfect alignment and the adjustable finger would compensate for this. Really like this press and just wondering about that aspect of it.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like an awesome press. I am in the market for a home press, but I only need a press a couple times a year at the most and I am very reluctant to spend $500 on a press that I will use occasionally. I wish he had a scaled down/economy version available at the same quality.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ken Johnson said:


> Before you make the final judgment you should look at the Nite Hawk press. It presses all bows and cross bows up to 175# DW. It also allows great access to the cams from both sides. Weighs only 2+ pounds so it is easily portable.
> 
> There are some good presses out there. Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the videos. You will have something you judge against.


Isn't this "thread hi-jacking"? You might want to read the rules before you post Ken.


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

I loved the name! Bow-A-Constrictor!!!

_*Boa constrictor*_ is the name of this snake:

















It kills by CONSTRICTING an animal. Fantastic name for the press! LOVED IT!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks, me to. thats why i borrowed part of the name. i couldn't not use it since they both constrict under perfect control. 







Legois said:


> I loved the name! Bow-A-Constrictor!!!
> 
> _*Boa constrictor*_ is the name of this snake:
> 
> ...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Here ya go bud. Try a close up. The outside finger is adjustable in and out to fit anything. For a really non parallel limb bow just slide the finger off and slide the BYPASS CHOKER on. Now just like the snake it takes part of its name from, it doesn't really care what size or kind of prey it is, it'll put the squeeze on in a very simple and controlled manner but with this one you'll be The Boss. For the sake of mentioning this is my every day press. The ones I ship do not have the white plastic bushings, they're orange now to match the press and have black plastic plugs in the end of the square tubing which makes it look very clean and intentional. This was my prototype gen 2. Look at BaldyHunter's pic's in his first post, you should see it there. Hope this helps.




Livetohunt said:


> Just wondering here and maybe I missed it but does it have a finger(for lack of a better term) on each end that is adjustable in and out to allow for say mathews with the limb suppresors or allow to adjust to always have the press,pressing squarely on the limb tips? Sometimes it is impossible to have all the tolerances so tight or welding perfectly square to have everything in perfect alignment and the adjustable finger would compensate for this. Really like this press and just wondering about that aspect of it.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

After that inconsiderate little thread "rape",I wouldn't buy a "NiteHawk" if it were the only one out there,but that's just the way I feel about tootin your own horn and I'm not even lookin for a press.May be a great press ,I don't know and now,I don't care.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

D.Short said:


> After that inconsiderate little thread "rape",I wouldn't buy a "NiteHawk" if it were the only one out there,but that's just the way I feel about tootin your own horn and I'm not even lookin for a press.May be a great press ,I don't know and now,I don't care.


I guess I'm not as offended by that hijack as a lot on hear are LOL...but I've gotta admit when I read it I fealt a little bad for Frank. This is about a night and day a comparison as you can get really. One may work OK as a back country press and in a bind. The other is built like a tank and is above pro shop quality and a better press in every catagory except weight LOL.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dude. That is a big freakn snake


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

baldyhunter said:


> I guess I'm not as offended by that hijack as a lot on hear are LOL...but I've gotta admit when I read it I fealt a little bad for Frank. This is about a night and day a comparison as you can get really. One may work OK as a back country press and in a bind. The other is built like a tank and is above pro shop quality and a better press in every catagory except weight LOL.


Well.....I have searched through threads for a couple of years since I enjoy looking for the next best press threads. One thing you will note, is that Ken jumps in on almost every thread that has anything to do with a bow press. I won't waste my time checking but...if you review all of his thread posts, my guess is nearly all of his posts are pushing his press in other threads where the OP didn't want or ask for any portable press info. 

Unfortuneatly, talking about him gets him more press but little does he realize - most of his press is pretty bad just for the reason that was called out earlier in this thread:zip:

Anyways, the Bow-A-Constrictor looks like one solid bow press/draw tool.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been using the press for another week and I just keep liking it more and more! Once you get the process for setting the press up for individual bows down it's cake. Probably the thing I like most is how everything is held so securely. I don't have to worry about anything slipping or sliding while it's on the press. It's nice to feel secure and safe when your pressing a bow!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

baldyhunter said:


> i've been using the press for another week and i just keep liking it more and more! Once you get the process for setting the press up for individual bows down it's cake. Probably the thing i like most is how everything is held so securely. I don't have to worry about anything slipping or sliding while it's on the press. It's nice to feel secure and safe when your pressing a bow!


here,here baldy 2 thumbs up for the bow-a


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

If you are in SW Missouri shoot me a pm and I will give you directions to my shop so you can see this press in action. I have had his press for the last six months and love it. Nothing it won't press.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Bowfreak said:


> If you are in SW Missouri shoot me a pm and I will give you directions to my shop so you can see this press in action. I have had his press for the last six months and love it. Nothing it won't press.


Same offer here at Baldy's archery in Youngstown Ohio!


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Why sweat it JOBOW81? Ken Johnson's just trying to make a living, and some lookers at this thread may not be able to actually afford this press, but would like to know the NiteHawk is available. Informing those possible customers isn't doing Frank any harm.

BTW Baldy, this is another great thread.



jobow81 said:


> KEN, KEN, KEN. MAN OH MAN. DUDE SERIOUSLY???!!!! thanks for your link reference ken and truth be known i to would maybe use your press for a pack in hunt. only. if i were only going to touch my bow once every two or three years or need to pack one in the deep wilderness then maybe i would think about your portable press. but seeing your press now i can honestly say that im darn happy with my f-16 decision. i press all kinds of bows and my bow-a is worth its weight in solid gold. its true - if they make the bow this bow-a of mine will press it easily because i have done every style made today and old one to. i realize your trying to navigate folks from here to your air space but your really shooting yourself in the foot. what you offer isnt bad but your better off comparing your press with say a bowmaster press than the bow-a-constrictor because those two are in the same class. and if you dont think it is then i ask all the ATers out there this one question. if you walked into a pro shop to buy a bow and watched the shop tech guy work on a customers bow with your nighthawk press what would you think? i know what i would do. i would walk right back out. and if i walked in and saw the tech working on a customers bow with the bow-a i would ask where the heck do i get one of those. now again, if i was going to pack deep into the wilderness then carrying 2 lbs is better than 29 lbs. but i would still want to see a bow-a at the base camp or in my vehicle. "seriously, the bow-a can be thought of as the AMERICAN EXPRESS PRESS because unless your back packing in for the hunt brother your not going to leave home without it" its just that awesome. im just being honest here.
> 
> one more thing. frank doesn't bad mouth other folks products and i know you weren't really bad mouthing his here but you are trying to steer people your way from a thread that was started by another very happy customer of franks. so now im going to compare you to him instead of the two presses. you will never see him add any personal comparison or steering away attempts for his press on a thread that was started by a pleased customer of yours. he wouldn't mess with your thunder, simple as that.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Again...the guy is not hurting any of you. And you are incorrect about all his posts.



Blazinpond said:


> Well.....I have searched through threads for a couple of years since I enjoy looking for the next best press threads. One thing you will note, is that Ken jumps in on almost every thread that has anything to do with a bow press. I won't waste my time checking but...if you review all of his thread posts, my guess is nearly all of his posts are pushing his press in other threads where the OP didn't want or ask for any portable press info.
> 
> Unfortuneatly, talking about him gets him more press but little does he realize - most of his press is pretty bad just for the reason that was called out earlier in this thread:zip:
> 
> Anyways, the Bow-A-Constrictor looks like one solid bow press/draw tool.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Tazor,
Kind of obvious that it struck a nerve with you. 
Thanks for taking the time to review KJs posts for me!
I have no problem agreeing to disagree with you...
as opposed to continue to junk up this thread. 

So....
How is your KJ porta-press working out for you?? 
Second, though if you would care to discuss your KJ porta-press....
It's really quite simple....start a new thread!!



TozerBGood said:


> Again...the guy is not hurting any of you. And you are incorrect about all his posts.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

How does the micro adjust work on the draw board? It appears it's a block and tackle type design. With my worm drive winch I can make minute changes in draw.
Thanks fellas


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

TozerBGood said:


> Why sweat it JOBOW81? Ken Johnson's just trying to make a living, and some lookers at this thread may not be able to actually afford this press, but would like to know the NiteHawk is available. Informing those possible customers isn't doing Frank any harm.
> 
> BTW Baldy, this is another great thread.


Im sure people on AT would not have any trouble finding the night hawk press, w/ out looking through other folks threads, but that is beside the point. i am not going to argue my case here nor waist anymore time on here about this. I've already made my point clear here and so have others. By the way, have a blessed day and happy new year.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Micro/minute adjust.....the other benefits over say a worm drive or standard winch are obvious.

Thanks and I got your email as well. So, you're saying if for instance I'm just into the stops of a double stop bow and they are both hitting at the same time, but let's say the valley is too short. I can back off an 1/8 of an inch with no problemo?

Thanks for your time and the professionalism you've exhibited thus far.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Blabberpants:
Not trying to discuss presses with you. And the NH press is not my only press. 

I just don't see a problem with KJ doin' his thang! He's just trying to make a living, and it's not hurting you or Frank, since obviously the NH press is in a completely different league, and can't truly be compared to the Bow-A. However some folks don't know about it, which is probably why KJ does his thang.

If there was actually any real possibility that KJ could actually harm Frank's sales, then I would agree with you...but that is not the case.

It didn't "strike a nerve" and you have the right to blab on about whatever you like, and I have the right point it out to you. 





Blazinpond said:


> Tazor,
> Kind of obvious that it struck a nerve with you.
> Thanks for taking the time to review KJs posts for me!
> I have no problem agreeing to disagree with you...
> ...


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

TozerBGood said:


> Blabberpants:
> Not trying to discuss presses with you. And the NH press is not my only press.
> 
> I just don't see a problem with KJ doin' his thang! He's just trying to make a living, and it's not hurting you or Frank, since obviously the NH press is in a completely different league, and can't truly be compared to the Bow-A. However some folks don't know about it, which is probably why KJ does his thang.
> ...


The thread, *not infomercial,* was about the bow a constrictor. Thus, it opens the door for alternatives. Again, it's not an advertisement, it's a discussion.

In addition, there's certainly no need for name calling.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Here's a bigger picture.*

You are correct sir, it is a block and tackle style system indeed. You can make minute changes in draw cycle with this to. But a big difference is there is enough tention on the control rope that you can still have a true feel of the wall when you go that far. I have used a worn gear driven winch and its really just to slow in comparison plus you have to take the bow in and out so many times that you spend most of your day cranking and running from your draw station to your press.

By the time a person can crank a bow to full draw with a winch i would already have the visual i need to twist cables and have it draw back down, cables would be twisted and hooked back up and have it back up for another visual before a winch driven draw board is drawn back down. Then you would have to now go to your press and press it to make the adjustments and back to your drawing board to draw it again to check it. And you know how many trips that takes until you can get it just right. And by the time you get your bow pressed i would have my bow at full draw and dialed in along with a few other bows. Thats just the way it is. Not saying that winch system is junk here at all because I know it does work. You asked about micro adjusting. Again, you can micro adjust all you need to. If your timing cams - the whole reason your drawing the bow anyway is to determine where they are in relation to each other. You can stop anywhere you want to and it will lock down. Your not pulling hard on the rope anyway but if it slips out of your hand guess what happens? Nothing. The ball catch will take over and stop it. I actually demonstrate that at the shows to show its safety. That is why I use it. Its safe.

Another thing is this. You wont have to wear a sweat band around your head with my Quick Draw & Tune accessory or cause arthritics in your elbow or wear yourself out running between your draw station and your press. There has been a frenzy going on in building bows and making them as amazing as they can and thats fantastic, but it seemed to me that how we had been left to working on them was left a little behind. Seriously, we have options now. 

The scenario that I just described to you are many of the reasons that the person that started this thread retired his worn geared winch system the second that his jaw hit the floor when i demonstrated my system to him in his archery shop. I used my bow and loaded it into his new Bow-A-Constrictor press and pressed it. Then guess what happened - in a few seconds he got to watch my bow go to partial and then 3/4 draw and then full draw right while it was in his new press and pressed. Then I slowly drew back down and stopping several times along the way under total 100% control and then right back to its pressed position. Which is right where you want to be to twist cables or strings, and then you can take it back up and check your cams. Brother thats quick, and in a shop "thats money". Not only did he realize that he can now work circles around his old press and draw station but he just gained more floor space by incorporating that task with his new press. I do hope this helps out. 







R0CKETMAN said:


> How does the micro adjust work on the draw board? It appears it's a block and tackle type design. With my worm drive winch I can make minute changes in draw.
> Thanks fellas


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*By the way,*

FYI, I have some pictures of this accessory in action on page three of this thread. Some folks have mistaken that the vertical portion is what presses the bow. It does not. That is what the pulley system is attached to and helps take the bow to full draw and that same semi automatic lock down circuit within the pulley system is what is holding that bow safe in the draw cycle whether it is in the power stroke or at full draw or anywhere in between. The press itself is what holds all this power together. Someone once asked me if it is possible for the press to come flying off the floor. The answer is no. You are pulling pull down on the rope and again - all of the energy for this to take place is between the Bottom Main Beam of the press itself and the the top pulley bracket. Trust me when I say that if the press could talk it would be begging you to keep a 120 lb bow around to help keep it in shape. LOL. True story.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes sir. If you take a bow to full draw and want to back it off however much or little you want and readjust the draw stops? Thats what it was designed for to. And backed by a 30 day money back guarantee. If you dont feel its not what you want I dont feel you should be stuck with it. 






R0CKETMAN said:


> Micro/minute adjust.....the other benefits over say a worm drive or standard winch are obvious.
> 
> Thanks and I got your email as well. So, you're saying if for instance I'm just into the stops of a double stop bow and they are both hitting at the same time, but let's say the valley is too short. I can back off an 1/8 of an inch with no problemo?
> 
> Thanks for your time and the professionalism you've exhibited thus far.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

to the top.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Look folks if you want to know how macro the QD&T is on the press is, I adjust the timing on all my fall away rests while the rest in right in front of me...This mechanism allows you to be right over the top of the rest and or cams that you are adjusting/timing...Unlike other draw boards where you have to step back and forth from the crank to the bow...everything is right there in front of you...Checking draw length is easy also, again its right in front of you while draw the bow

Also with this system; it’s a very short stroke or pulls on the rope you can take your bow to full draw..Whereas with a crank, depending on the size of the barrel or gear ratio it takes several turns to get your bow to full draw...This Block and tackle system is super fast and safe...It has a locking mechanism so that if the rope where to slip out of your hand it has a safety feature that will stop it immediately so you don’t dry fire your bow...

Unlike a winch with a cable ...This system also allows you to *feel* the valley, & stops....There is no way that you can pull through that and not feel it...That’s important to me while tuning bows...

What I feel is the neatest feature on this apparatus is, I can press the bow, Hook the quick draw and tune to it, draw the bow, check the timing, if its off I let down the QD&T while the bow is still pressed take or put in a twist here and there draw it again, all while NEVER un-pressing or removing the bow from the press....

*Safe & Efficient best describes this press*


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Good post ex wolverine...
Final question.
On my draw board I have an approx 1" dowel on which the grip wraps around. The winch is mounted a few inches higher. This allows the bow to go into a natural position which simulates draw. 

How is this achieved on the "bow a" if at all?
Thanks in advance for all your time and thoughts fellows.

Edit: I assume I can add my Pelouze scale...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Had the bow a constrictor about 2 years. Its quick, accurate, portable, easy to use and built like a tank. Now if it could only get my backstraps to medium rare.


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

could someone pm me the info on how , how much for this press .I could really use this in my shop.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

alphaburner said:


> could someone pm me the info on how , how much for this press .I could really use this in my shop.



pm Frank: DBLlungIT price is all over this thread. check first and second page.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my email address for anyone interested in the press. [email protected] Going straight to the email is the fastest and easiest. That's what I ask everyone to do who PM's me for information anyway.

"PRESSIN ON"


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

No prob. Ask all the questions you need to. Your asking questions because my website isnt completed just yet where this will all be demonstrated. And by the way that's my fault - not my website builder's. 

If you reference the pictures on page three of this thread in which this accessory is in use you will notice the contact points at either end of the riser where the riser itself is being held into position by a steel rod with a rubberized sleeve for protection. That rod is what holds all the magic together to press the bow and also keeps the bow from becoming the arrow so to speak for pressing and the QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY. The QD&T staff is telescopic so you can take it up as far as you want which will very a little depending on whether you use a scale or what type of scale you use. Higher than you really need it is fine to as that helps cancel any amount that you would be off in setting up and adjusting the staff right to left to center the hook up with the knocking point. To do that you just pull the hook end down close to the string and simply slide it right/left so that it is centered up on the knock point LIKE IT WAS A "PLUMB BOB". Once there its show time. And by the way - to execute everything I just explained only takes seconds in real time tuning. 

Frank 




R0CKETMAN said:


> Good post ex wolverine...
> Final question.
> On my draw board I have an approx 1" dowel on which the grip wraps around. The winch is mounted a few inches higher. This allows the bow to go into a natural position which simulates draw.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

THANKS and good to hear from another happy customer. Funny you said that. Because thanks to you and the rest of " BOW-A nation" this machine is TURNING UP THE HEAT with the WELL DONE GEN 2. 








thirdhandman said:


> Had the bow a constrictor about 2 years. Its quick, accurate, portable, easy to use and built like a tank. Now if it could only get my backstraps to medium rare.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Been trying to get a hold of Buckeye Archery for three days. Left a message at the number below... Am I doing something wrong???

Contact: Buckeye Archery Solutions, (330) 984-2855, www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I havent really use that number for quite a while. Its a land line that gets loaded up every day from soliciting and it would be a full time job to try to screen out the riff raff from the good calls. Sorry about that sir. Everybody either PM's or emails me. Three posts up is my email address but here it is again

[email protected]





Mr. Bill said:


> Been trying to get a hold of Buckeye Archery for three days. Left a message at the number below... Am I doing something wrong???
> 
> Contact: Buckeye Archery Solutions, (330) 984-2855, www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Its as easy and controlled as it can get really. Your quick adjusting right up to the limbs so there is very little cranking to press it - and once you get the strings and cables off just crank it back out which is so easy that you dont have to even grab the crank. Putting the limbs back on is just the reverse. The whole time your doing this the limbs are cradled from the sides so they arent going anywhere you dont want them to go. Quick and easy bud. 





possum trapper said:


> how well does it work when you need to install new limbs?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here is a pic of me timimg a rest and cams on my boys AM35*

As you can see everything is right in front of me while drawing the bow...I can see both cams hit at the same time, check draw length and rest timing all while standing right next to the bow...The press and attachments are well thought out...Its amazing how little you have to pull on the rope to draw the bow and how little you turn the crank to get slack in the strings...This is a 70# bow being drawn with ease

The metal is all thick wall, if I remember right that particular tubing is expensive... it is built like a tank

In case you are wondering why my QD&T is yellow, I have two Bow-A-Constrictor presses the original was yellow, the new presses are orange...I have an origanal QD&T, everything comes in orange now...



R0CKETMAN said:


> Good post ex wolverine...
> Final question.On my draw board I have an approx 1" dowel on which the grip wraps around. The winch is mounted a few inches higher. This allows the bow to go into a natural position which simulates draw.How is this achieved on the "bow a" if at all?
> Thanks in advance for all your time and thoughts fellows.Edit: I assume I can add my Pelouze scale...


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> As you can see everything is right in front of me while drawing the bow...I can see both cams hit at the same time, check draw length and rest timing all while standing right next to the bow...The press and attachments are well thought out...Its amazing how little you have to pull on the rope to draw the bow and how little you turn the crank to get slack in the strings...This is a 70# bow being drawn with ease
> 
> The metal is all thick wall, if I remember right that particular tubing is expensive... it is built like a tank
> 
> In case you are wondering why my QD&T is yellow, I have two Bow-A-Constrictor presses the original was yellow, the new presses are orange...I have an origanal QD&T, everything comes in orange now...



Thanks to both Frank and yourself for taking the time to address my questions. I have everything I need to make a decision.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No problem Bro, glad I could help in what ever your decision is...

I forgot to add one of the most important things...Franks customer service is second to none...That in itself is worth every penny



R0CKETMAN said:


> Thanks to both Frank and yourself for taking the time to address my questions. I have everything I need to make a decision.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

up!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Weekend bump


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Monster coming. Will load some pic's when I get it in my hands on how simple she is to tame with the Bow-a . Stay tuned.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

This press is amazing I just received mine the other night and have pressed a General and a Vicxen. It is so easy to use once you get the hang of things. And I was very impressed by the craftmanship of the press. GRADE A. Thanks Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

here's another one. i will load some pic's of a crossbow being tamed as well. actually the only one i have is the one that i test the presses with during assembly. its an older 165lb jennings but will show some versatility.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks - and you are quite welcome. Enjoy my friend. 





double o said:


> This press is amazing I just received mine the other night and have pressed a General and a Vicxen. It is so easy to use once you get the hang of things. And I was very impressed by the craftmanship of the press. GRADE A. Thanks Frank


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics frank.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

double o said:


> this press is amazing i just received mine the other night and have pressed a general and a vicxen. It is so easy to use once you get the hang of things. And i was very impressed by the craftmanship of the press. Grade a. Thanks frank


welcome to the team double o.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Would have liked to seen this press at ATA show. Planned on checking it out for my buddy. But for some reason it wasn't there.

DB


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry, we were there last year & sat this year out. Planning on next year though. 





Daniel Boone said:


> Would have liked to seen this press at ATA show. Planned on checking it out for my buddy. But for some reason it wasn't there.
> 
> DB


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds like a great press. How do you all like the draw board attachment?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> Sounds like a great press. How do you all like the draw board attachment?


It's fantastic! If you want to try it out I'm right across the PA line in Youngstown Ohio.
Ken


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I posted pics and the likes about the draw attachment just above your post...Makes life a dream when working on bows



Longbow42 said:


> Sounds like a great press. How do you all like the draw board attachment?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

baldyhunter said:


> It's fantastic! If you want to try it out I'm right across the PA line in Youngstown Ohio.
> Ken


Thank you for the kind offer, but I am in the Philly area, so that would still be a 6 -7 hr ride.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep it rollin'!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Monster 6*

Note the room to work around the cams. Very simple. Very safe.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*2010, 80 lb ELITE GT-500*

These pic's are from prototyping my new Gen 2 Bypass Accessory a year ago and this bow helped make it into what it is today. Spot on.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweet! Cant wait to get mine Frank!!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Just got a load of new material in Friday and another one tonight. Will be sending more badly needed parts for accessories in this weekend for powder coating to catch up on the orders. Thanks for your patience to those waiting. Wont be to long now my fellow supertuners. Wont be long now.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Who do i PM about getting one of these?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Easiest way is to just email me*

[email protected] 


Frank



bowhuntermitch said:


> Who do i PM about getting one of these?


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice, I love to shop anytime for well...just about everything even stuff for our shop. Thanks for giving me a reason to spend more money, looks very good. Even though we have presses coming out the ying yang, this is one that is definitely worth a look.


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

nice


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

DBLlungIT said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Frank


Email sent.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Email sent.


Mitch- you won't be disappointed.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Great to see the well deserved feedback on Frank's press. I have had mine for a few months and my only regret is that I did not buy one sooner. Great design, heavy duty construction and well finished by an all round great guy. I will never need another bow press.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Great to see the well deserved feedback on Frank's press. I have had mine for a few months and my only regret is that I did not buy one sooner. Great design, heavy duty construction and well finished by an all round great guy. I will never need another bow press.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice looking press! :thumbs_up


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

We bought ours over a year ago for home use and it definitely gets used! It has a permanent place in our garage that my hubby has turned into his personal archery shop. He even built a slide out cabinet for it! Plus, I have to tell you that Frank's customer service is just great! 

Wicked1...if you ever try this press...you will probably trade-in (up) your other presses.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys are just killing me. My press has been sitting in Customs since Jan. 6 and I can't wait to get this thing.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Why is it sitting in customs?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

lol. yes - that (waiting) and the shipping costs are the only real down sides to shipping internationally. but everyone does see them at their doorstep and then it's like getting your favorite christmas gift when you were a kid. hang in there brother. 



jaredc said:


> You guys are just killing me. My press has been sitting in Customs since Jan. 6 and I can't wait to get this thing.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

its mostly all about the government getting their money on the goods coming in thats all. and im sure they are all backed up from the holidays.


double o said:


> Why is it sitting in customs?


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

DBLlungIT said:


> its mostly all about the government getting their money on the goods coming in thats all. and im sure they are all backed up from the holidays.


I guess if you were a custom agent and you scanned it or opened it up it would look a little suspicious.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes you did. You were the first one to get the powder coated press and also the Gen 2 Bypass Accessory. So thank you again because you kicked off a great year for the Bow-A-Constrictor bow press and we're still turning heads and "Pressin On"





kimberlyc63 said:


> We bought ours over a year ago for home use and it definitely gets used! It has a permanent place in our garage that my hubby has turned into his personal archery shop. He even built a slide out cabinet for it! Plus, I have to tell you that Frank's customer service is just great!
> 
> Wicked1...if you ever try this press...you will probably trade-in (up) your other presses.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*The Monster 6 / checking timing with the QD&T Accessory*

For those that may be confused at a glance and haven't read through the pages here. The vertical component is my QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY. You don't have to get this accessory when purchasing but for a pro shop that has a value on time just think of having a press that can safely press "all compound bows" and just put that on the back burned for now. Then lets just say you have to change out limbs or put new strings and/or cables on. Or lets say you just want to check timing. All you do is press the bow and remember now that the bow is already pressed just like this one was before I took it to a few stages of partial draw and then to full draw. Once you determine that you need to twist cables all you do is just grab the rope again and simply disengage the semi-automatic lock down and allow it to slowly draw it back down. Trust me its crazy easy. And that's exactly where you start saving your time because remember - its already pressed so twist the cables and take it back up to partial or full draw and check it again for timing. 

You can do this several times within a minute or so. Oh and the staff is telescopic and can adjust up high enough to include a scale on it to. Read up in previous pages from customers that have this press and QD&T combo. Its time to be safe and more efficient folks so we can be shooting more or just turn those bow's back over to our customers faster and many times while they wait right there for it. Any questions? For a greeting with complete pricing please just email me at [email protected]. The website updates are progressing BTY. (Sorry for the terrible pic's but you'll enjoy the equipment - plus its guaranteed)


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Press and draw board look awesome!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice pics Frank.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry if I missed it . . .

Will the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR BOWPRESS press a crossbow?


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Sorry if I missed it . . .
> 
> Will the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR BOWPRESS press a crossbow?


Yes all of them


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the crossbow that my presses get tested with prior to shipping. It is a 165 lb Jennings. The most stress you can put on a press is one of high poundage & non parallel limb. That is why I use it, its perfect for the task. Shown here is the crossbow being pressed with the Bypass Choker which I designed for the non parallel limb bows. You will also notice that the outside adjustable finger is off and the permanent finger is just along for the ride. That's the versatility that it brings and for what its worth I haven't found a crossbow that I cant press either. Any questions? 





enkriss said:


> Sorry if I missed it . . .
> 
> Will the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR BOWPRESS press a crossbow?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow frank. nice pics.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Pressing Longer ATA bows. MOJO, Zues, Sentinal*

I just got this new bow in and and I am excited because its a longer ATA than i have ever had, 40" to be exact. I bought it to shoot it of-course but to demonstrate something also. Note first that the right side of the press is fixed and doesnt move laterally at all and 100% of the lateral set up adjustment on this press and take place on the left side only. A long ATA bow typically means that that the left assembly will end up closer to the far left end of the Bottom Main Beam. 

This bow is considered long and I think you all will agree to that. But note the unused portion to the left of the Torque Arm Assembly. There is over 11 inches to go before we need to start sweating it out. That puts this well over a 50" ATA capability and acording to my initial design target I wanted to be in the mid 50's because I didnt want to have to keep changing things even though the ATA trend is getting shorter these days instead of longer. As it turned out I am glad I did because along came Maitland Archery who's riser alone on their Zeus is right at 36" alone on a 37.5" ATA bow. So in that case its a little shorter ATA but uses a little more of the Bottom Main Beam's adjustability to get it done. You can see this in the pic's. Same goes for the 36.75' ATA Sentinal that is sporting a 35.25" riser. The point is that long ATA bows are well covered with the press just as much as the other end of the spectrum. The adjustability is there and the bases are covered. Your welcome. Any questions?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

good gravy Frank!! how many bows you got there???


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll post a pic of an Invasion in mine later. This press just works awesome on all the new Bowtechs!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's some pics of the Invasion in the press. It works awesome on that bow! It holds it very securely and presses it just under the pillow blocks.
Ken


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

More than most sir but not as many as i want/need. lol. 



jobow81 said:


> good gravy Frank!! how many bows you got there???


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

This one works pretty well . . . 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969316


----------



## yard-dart2 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was looking at the photos in the on-line user guide and noticed a pic of the draw screw/crank handle. I have a couple questions; 1) is the screw itself an acme type thread/nut assembly?, 2) I see a thrust bearing on the screw where it contacts the press but I'm wondering why the screw is backed out 2-3" in one of the photos, with no contact between the thrust washer and press? Is this a relaxed position without a bow in the press? Thanks.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

tpcollins said:


> This one works pretty well . . .
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969316



dude, I see 2 things wrong with your press. 1st the michigan theme. 2nd the thread "HIGH -JACKING!!!!" Go Buckeyes!!!!!! On a positive note, it is pretty, and it sure looks identical to the EZ press.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

yard-dart2 said:


> I was looking at the photos in the on-line user guide and noticed a pic of the draw screw/crank handle. I have a couple questions; 1) is the screw itself an acme type thread/nut assembly?, 2) I see a thrust bearing on the screw where it contacts the press but I'm wondering why the screw is backed out 2-3" in one of the photos, with no contact between the thrust washer and press? Is this a relaxed position without a bow in the press? Thanks.


yes, that is the relaxed position.


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

yard-dart2 said:


> I was looking at the photos in the on-line user guide and noticed a pic of the draw screw/crank handle. I have a couple questions; 1) is the screw itself an acme type thread/nut assembly?, 2) I see a thrust bearing on the screw where it contacts the press but I'm wondering why the screw is backed out 2-3" in one of the photos, with no contact between the thrust washer and press? Is this a relaxed position without a bow in the press? Thanks.


Your other posts show you're building your own press. There is nothing wrong with building a do-it-yourself press, I wish I had your comfort level with cyclic stress and fatigue on an untested, and potentially lethal homemade linear compression device - Godspeed. It is however absolutely wrong to seek technical guidance from someone who makes their living from manufacturing and selling presses, when you have no intention of buying a press from anyone. 

Speaking of ethics, do the EZ Press people know you're ripping off their design?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*End Tray update:*

For those of you that are waiting for End Trays or have orders coming soon that included End Trays:

I expected the run of "re-finished" trays back from the powder coater this weekend and I did get them back. Only problem is they destroyed them this time by baking them to break down the bad powder coating and then sand blasting them while they were still hot and laying in some big crate. They can't even be used now. I was a bit stunned when I found out and I will load a picture of this mess to show you but i have orders to box up today first. I will have to back order them again now but I will fill those back orders as soon as possible. On the bright side we will all still be able to press on until I build another run and get them out to you guys. Best I can do. Its unfortunate but in this business those things can happen and all you can do is roll with it and move forward. Thank you all for your support and patience.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Bummer Frank, sorry to hear this. As you stated, press on and hope for the best. It's unfortunate, but these things happen in manufacturing from time to time. Certainly you are frustrated, but sounds like you're handling it well. Communication is essential, and you covered that. I will be ordering my press very soon.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

DBLlungIT said:


> For those of you that are waiting for End Trays or have orders coming soon that included End Trays:
> 
> I expected the run of "re-finished" trays back from the powder coater this weekend and I did get them back. Only problem is they destroyed them this time by baking them to break down the bad powder coating and then sand blasting them while they were still hot and laying in some big crate. They can't even be used now. I was a bit stunned when I found out and I will load a picture of this mess to show you but i have orders to box up today first. I will have to back order them again now but I will fill those back orders as soon as possible. On the bright side we will all still be able to press on until I build another run and get them out to you guys. Best I can do. Its unfortunate but in this business those things can happen and all you can do is roll with it and move forward. Thank you all for your support and patience.


Thanks for the heads up Frank. I hope it all works out.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:jam::RockOn::rockband:* ORDERED.......YEEEEAAAAHHH!!! * :band::RockOn::jam:


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> :jam::RockOn::rockband:* ORDERED.......YEEEEAAAAHHH!!! * :band::RockOn::jam:



You will not be disappointed.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

jobow81 said:


> You will not be disappointed.


Heck no! And Frank is just crazy nice on the phone. He was extremely helpful and I could tell immediately that he has a passion for this press. Thanks again, it's going to be a long 4-6 weeks.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

TTT..........................:ranger:


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice bump there firstbowever. congrats on first thread to respond. peace out


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

THERE IS GOING TO BE A END TRAY ASSEMBLY PARTY HERE THIS WEEKEND. I will start to shipping out back ordered End Trays next week starting first with those who have been waiting the longest. Thank you all for your support and patience through this. 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news Frank, I bet you just made a bunch of people really happy. I shot you an email yesterday or the day before regarding my order. Reply anytime, thanks again and I'm looking forward to my press.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump2::darkbeer::bump2::darkbeer:

I'm pumped to get my press.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Email send about price list info

Thanks


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

Received my press this week. As stated above, Frank is a great guy to do business with. Other manufacturers could learn alot from him about honesty asnd being forthright with your customers. Tell them like it is and don't try to bluff an answer whne things don't go just right. I, and I am sure most of us, are willing to wait a while for parts/accessories if we know the situation. It is when we are strung out that we get impatient. Now if he will send me his "Hooked on Phonics" as he said he would I can begin learning to read the great looking instructions he has provided. Thanks Frank for a great product.

Russ in Idaho

PS: Parkinson - ex-Wolverine - does business in the same manner. Great to do business with fine people. Will result in much repeat business and referrals!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

You made a good Choice Russ..Its a press for a lifetime and Frank will take care of you ...The cool thing about his press, is that when he makes and upgrade or an accessory, it will fit no matter what generation press you have...The guy is a genious...



russch said:


> Received my press this week. As stated above, Frank is a great guy to do business with. Other manufacturers could learn alot from him about honesty asnd being forthright with your customers. Tell them like it is and don't try to bluff an answer whne things don't go just right. I, and I am sure most of us, are willing to wait a while for parts/accessories if we know the situation. It is when we are strung out that we get impatient. Now if he will send me his "Hooked on Phonics" as he said he would I can begin learning to read the great looking instructions he has provided. Thanks Frank for a great product.
> 
> Russ in Idaho
> 
> PS: Parkinson - ex-Wolverine - does business in the same manner. Great to do business with fine people. Will result in much repeat business and referrals!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

russ - you just recieved your press this week? i need to look into this one. i quit shipping poney express a long time ago. lol. seriously i need to look into that tracking number again. i am glad your pleased with it though. your trays and pulley head will ship out monday fedex, not poney express by the way. you will have to wait for the "hooked on phonics" book ok - im not quite done with it, so until then just read the pictures from the instructions. haha. pressin on. thanks for your business russ! let me know if you need any assistance to get going ok. you have my number.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you ex-wolverine for the referal.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Man I can't wait to get my press. New bow shipment notice received yesterday, should be here next week. I have some work planned for it, so I'm overly anxious for the press. :rock:


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Received my BAC this week. Frank Is a genius. This press is a god send. It presses my vendetta xs like it was made for it. 
Thanks Frank.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have another one for you call me ASAP



DBLlungIT said:


> thank you ex-wolverine for the referal.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

pjridge said:


> Received my BAC this week. Frank Is a genius. This press is a god send. It presses my vendetta xs like it was made for it.
> Thanks Frank.


welcome to the team


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

I received mine a couple of weks ago and have used it 4 times now. I find it works very well. The fit and finish is very nice and Frank was a pleasure to do business with. Excellent communication. I would recommend that if you are looking for a press that you consider the Bow-A-Constrictor.


----------



## deerrun2 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Best press ever !!!!*

Guys you gotta get this press. We just purchased two of these for our shop. Frank is the man !!!! If you have any questions about this press get in touch with him. You want be disappointed.....

Thanks frank for all your help!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Frank emailed me tonight, my press is built and boxed, ready to ship. Nice job Frank, can't wait to get it.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

coming at ya today sir. tracking numbers go out tonight. CHEERS!:darkbeer:






BuckFeverLodge said:


> Frank emailed me tonight, my press is built and boxed, ready to ship. Nice job Frank, can't wait to get it.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

man Frank. You've got quite the fan base


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:wav:*.....press is here......press is here......press is here......*:wav:


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes sir, and I appreciate every one of them.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey BuckFeverLodge, I forgot to warn ya. She comes wrapped up like a cacoon but thats how it has to be to survive the handeling. You must be getting to know it now. We'll let you two alone ok. lol.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Recent orders*

Hi folks!!! General information for recent orders from 3-15-11 to present. I am sending your presses in for powder coating this weekend. I will also have some extra sets from this run ready for new orders to come in. I was set back a little by a hernia surgery two weeks ago but with the help of a very good "mechanic" friend he helped me keep things rolling and was able to actually get a little ahead by having extra sets ready to go when they come back from getting powder coated. FYI - Those extra presses are selling fast but if you get your orders in now the wait wont be so long this time around. Thanks and shoot straight out there. Tournament season is coming around fast. Best of luck to all of you. 

Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for bringing it up to the top. I see you copied and pasted an earlier post of mine, which is just fine, except that there has been a price revision on the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory. It is now at 215.00, not 210.00 as it was previously. Things are going up so allow me to elaborate more on this while on the topic. Some of my steel has gone up three times and is now 20% higher than it was a short time ago so more items are bound to eventually change. All of the hardware ie: nuts, bolts, washers and plastics are going the same route also but I am trying to do my best to keep steady on the prices as long as I can by buying larger quantities but even that is becoming a futile effort lately. This press may look simple but the amount of work and material that goes into it would surprise most people. It does me to and I designed it. In fact the gentleman that helped me fabricate these last couple weeks (while recovering) commented that he thought that the press looked like there wasn't much to them plus simple and easy to put together, then he said "until i helped you fabricate some and assemble them". 

We all know what the gas prices are doing. Everything is connected to it in one way or another. Steel, plastics, cardboard and wood - all of which are what it takes to put this press into your shop or home. I'll say it for you. Cardboard and wood? Yes - its shrink wrapped to "plywood" to lock it all into place to keep it safe while being handled like a pinball going through the shipping process and yes in a heavy duty "cardboard" box. Ok but plastic? Would you believe that there are 28 various size plastic tubing plugs that go into a fully loaded press - plus the crank knob? Its all controlled by gas prices just like everything else we buy. But we are doing everything we can do to keep pressing on and continue to offer a very unique and highly versatile press that you will be proud to own and put to use.

For complete pricing and more information its easier if you just email me direct at [email protected]

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt for the bow-a-constrictor


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Presses are rolling out. I have notified those that can expect theirs to ship this week and will do the same over the weekend for next weeks orders to ship. Thanks folks. Pressin on.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

emails sent out to those getting presses shipped to next week. "pressin on"


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Best press bump


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

jobow81 said:


> best press bump


x2!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

I hears so many Good things about the Bow-a-constrictor,finally a press that works on all bows! Hats off to Frank!


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> x2!!


 x3 !


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, so I recieved my Boa about a week ago, and now that I've spent some time with it I will say that this press is everything that it is cracked up to be! There is a little bit of a learning curve with the press, but it doesn't take long. The adjustability and versatility of this press is very impressive to say the least, and the QD&T attachment is just as impressive as the press itself. No, more switching back and forth between the press and the draw board. 

When I bought my last press I narrowed it down to the Boa and a linear style press, and I decided to go with the linear because I saved some money. I've had the linear press for sometime now, but always second guessed myself because I really wanted the Boa. So, I decided to purchase the Boa and I'm glad I did. If you're in the market for a new press, seriously consider the Bow-A-Constrictor. Now, I have a linear press and a Boa, and the linear press still has it's place, I guess, but if you want ONE press that will press anything out there and can do it all, then the Boa is the way to go. Props to Frank for his design and customer service.


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't wait for mine to come. Just got back from the PSE school and want to practice what I learned. I also have a new Invasion coming this week that will need tuning. At PSE we super tuned our bows and moving my bow back and forth from draw board to press made me glad I got my order in with Frank. We had one heck of a time setting up the linier press for some of the center pivot pre loaded limb bows. My Specialist was very hard to work on because the fingers were in the way to work on the cams. I am like a kid waiting for Santa Clause! I think I have a couple of more weeks to go. Frank seems to be very fair about shipping the press's in the order that the were purchased. I don't think I have heard anything negative anywhere about Buckeye Archery to date. I did months of research before plunking down my hard earned cash.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

your press ships out tomorrow my friend. thank you for your confidence and your business. your going to like your new machine. 




usmm1234 said:


> Can't wait for mine to come. Just got back from the PSE school and want to practice what I learned. I also have a new Invasion coming this week that will need tuning. At PSE we super tuned our bows and moving my bow back and forth from draw board to press made me glad I got my order in with Frank. We had one heck of a time setting up the linier press for some of the center pivot pre loaded limb bows. My Specialist was very hard to work on because the fingers were in the way to work on the cams. I am like a kid waiting for Santa Clause! I think I have a couple of more weeks to go. Frank seems to be very fair about shipping the press's in the order that the were purchased. I don't think I have heard anything negative anywhere about Buckeye Archery to date. I did months of research before plunking down my hard earned cash.


----------



## dhg73 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love it more with every new bow that comes thru the door.
It will press them ALL!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Frank for make a GREAT Press and draw board.


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

My new Invasion arrived today. Got all the hardware mounted and she's halfway tuned. Tuesday I will be unpacking the Bow A Constrictor and finishing up the super tuning. WE have 4 bows lined up already for tuning. The closest Archery shop other then Bass Pro is 100 miles away so I hope to get word out that I am going to be helping set up and tune hunters bows for a nominal fee in the Myrtle Beach area. Thanks Frank! 



DBLlungIT said:


> your press ships out tomorrow my friend. thank you for your confidence and your business. your going to like your new machine.


----------



## wizard309 (Jan 31, 2011)

Got my press and within 15 minutes of getting it assembled had my bow in the press and at full draw. It would be easy to say it's the best press I ever owned but it is also the only one I have owned and really can't see any reason to ever think about any other press. Also Frank was extremely helpful with all aspects of the ordering shipping and assembly.
Also a great thanks to Ken for the demo while I was there and a few tips they definitely help when I got mine in.

Great press Great CS you wont be disappointed!!!

Chris


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. Just trying to make building bows and maintaining them more efficient and safe for us. Glad your happy with your purchase. 





dhg73 said:


> I love it more with every new bow that comes thru the door.
> It will press them ALL!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks Frank for make a GREAT Press and draw board.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, nice press there. Glad you like your new machine. Yell if you need anything. 






wizard309 said:


> View attachment 1068507
> 
> 
> Got my press and within 15 minutes of getting it assembled had my bow in the press and at full draw. It would be easy to say it's the best press I ever owned but it is also the only one I have owned and really can't see any reason to ever think about any other press. Also Frank was extremely helpful with all aspects of the ordering shipping and assembly.
> ...


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt:shade:


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I unpacked the cocoon and low and behold there was a bow press in there just dying to get out and perform. Assembled it very easily in 15 to 20 minutes and then broke down and read the directions that Frank emailed me. My shop is 50% complete so I set it up in the Florida room. I had to fiddle a bit on the first bow, but that was it. I pressed 2 bows last night and pulled them to full draw etc. This morning I super tuned 2 bows with out a hitch. It's amazing what reading the "destructions" can do! It took me all of about 20 to 30 minutes to fully understand the use of the press. The 3 bows I have pressed are all totally different style bows with different ATA's. A Specialist, Invasion and a Rock. Piece of cake. When I was at the PSE school using the linier presses, I found it almost impossible to get the cam timing exactly right because you had to run back and forth from press to draw board. I have my Specialist and Invasion timed to 1/32 of an inch. It makes the tuning process fun rather then a chore. 2 thumbs up and no draw backs(no pun intended) to report. Oh, Frank back ordered my under tray but he is shipping it today. Darn, he was almost perfect.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

TTT for a great press and a great BFAM :shade:


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


usmm1234 said:


> Well I unpacked the cocoon and low and behold there was a bow press in there just dying to get out and perform. Assembled it very easily in 15 to 20 minutes and then broke down and read the directions that Frank emailed me. My shop is 50% complete so I set it up in the Florida room. I had to fiddle a bit on the first bow, but that was it. I pressed 2 bows last night and pulled them to full draw etc. This morning I super tuned 2 bows with out a hitch. It's amazing what reading the "destructions" can do! It took me all of about 20 to 30 minutes to fully understand the use of the press. The 3 bows I have pressed are all totally different style bows with different ATA's. A Specialist, Invasion and a Rock. Piece of cake. When I was at the PSE school using the linier presses, I found it almost impossible to get the cam timing exactly right because you had to run back and forth from press to draw board. I have my Specialist and Invasion timed to 1/32 of an inch. It makes the tuning process fun rather then a chore. 2 thumbs up and no draw backs(no pun intended) to report. Oh, Frank back ordered my under tray but he is shipping it today. Darn, he was almost perfect.


----------



## WKH2213 (Feb 28, 2010)

Any idea when the website will be up?
need to look at the options


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would recomend the following. The press, Floor stand, under tray, side work trays, bypass accessory installed, Bypass choker, riser clamp set, and the quick draw/timing rig. That will allow you to do any bow, anywhere, any time. You will be right in the $1100 range to your door. You won't regret it.


WKH2213 said:


> Any idea when the website will be up?
> need to look at the options


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like we have another happy customer/team member. Glad to see you like your press. You got every accessory available and can work on anything now. Website is coming soon. Until then just email me at [email protected] and i will get all the information to you including pictures.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Best Press I have ever owned period!!!! I just threw my other bow presses away...This press is amazing...when you buy one make sure you get the end trays & bottom tray well worth the money!!!! Frank Is THE MAN!!!:teeth:


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

TGIF bump


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## badhabit_wb (Mar 24, 2011)

*great service*

i sent frank an email about his press monday night. a few minutes later my phone rang and it was frank. i started asking questions about the press and what i needed and he started telling me what to get and a siren went off. frank said i gotta go that was a tornado warning and i see one headed toward the house. a few minutes later i got an email with a list of what i would need and a call back. i placed the order and got a thank you back immediately. this all happened around 10pm an later est. this morning i dropped him an email with a question stood up and the phone ran, it was frank. we talked a bit and he answered all of my questions and actually saved me some money and sent me a link for a camera we were talking about. best service you could ever ask for, anywhere! thanks frank.
h


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. But its been one crazy spring up here and weather wise nothing surprises me at all this year. But I do the best I can do to answer questions and get you guys the information you need when you need it no matter when or where I am. If I can respond - I will. But thanks for your order - I will get it shipped out as soon as I can. In the meantime - watch out for them nasty tornado's. The pic is what I ran from that night - and after I got out of there. It was within what looked to be about a half mile of my place. Thanks again. 





badhabit_wb said:


> i sent frank an email about his press monday night. a few minutes later my phone rang and it was frank. i started asking questions about the press and what i needed and he started telling me what to get and a siren went off. frank said i gotta go that was a tornado warning and i see one headed toward the house. a few minutes later i got an email with a list of what i would need and a call back. i placed the order and got a thank you back immediately. this all happened around 10pm an later est. this morning i dropped him an email with a question stood up and the phone ran, it was frank. we talked a bit and he answered all of my questions and actually saved me some money and sent me a link for a camera we were talking about. best service you could ever ask for, anywhere! thanks frank.
> h


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

TTT :bolt:


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

holy smokes. them tornados freak me out.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

gad said:


> TTT :bolt:


 Each time I look at that tornado picture, I want to run again !


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hoyt Hoyt (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm how is better than a EZ press?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

it would not fair for me to compare my product with anyone else's because it would be perceived as being biased, and im not. i just have a different opinion or philosophy on a few things. but first - because this could easily get out of hand as there are many presses out there, i do not in any way support publicly bashing of any kind nor would i want to see my customers do that. i will just try to explain my position on how to recognize the differences in design. A) how i feel a bow should be pressed and B) what tasks the press is capable of performing while it is pressed and C) what maximizes the safety and workability around any given bow style. so - outside of the general information that you would receive from me when inquiring about my press i feel it is better represented if i turn this answer over to my customers explain it for me. i ask customers to get to know their press and comment on it but i do not at all tell them what to say. you can start real close here by going back a couple pages and look at post #203 and then look at the picture in post #208 - an Invasion - at full draw - after it was pressed. or check out the hyper link below. or post #1. 

if a person is really serious about versatility and saving time there are options for you out there. all that being said - if a person has a press - no matter what it is, and likes it? then press on and enjoy our sport. but if you see a lot of folks that may have had your brand or style then maybe see what made them question it and get excited about what replaced it for them. some of what you see and read may be insignificant to you and thats ok to. you asked a question - i would be pepared to get some answers now. 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1395780&page=4


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Hoyt Hoyt said:


> Umm how is better than a EZ press?


I've had an EZ Press and currently own a Bow-A. Here are the differences I've found:


*#1:* This is the biggest advantage of the Bow-A that I've found over any other press on the market.

I can break down my Bow-A in a couple minutes, stick it in a bow case, and travel with it anywhere I go. Try taking your EZ Press with you on a hunting trip, when your vehicle is loaded down. My Bow-A was a life saver last yr. during a hunting trip... I had to fix two guys' bows (one guy somehow had his peep pop out while traveling, and the other had to replace a damaged string). If I hadn't had the Bow-A with me, it's hard to tell how much hunting time they would've lost driving around looking for a shop to fix their bows. 

*#2:* It only takes seconds to go from pressing one bow to another. I can switch from one bow to another much faster than I could with my EZ Press. I'm sure someone that uses an EZ everyday can use one quickly, but it always took me a while to adjust the finger angle and spacing when switching from one bow to another. 

*#3: *You don't have to worry about your bow falling out of the press when there isn't any tension on the bow (had this happen a couple times w/ my EZ Press). It takes (at least) two hands to press a bow with the EZ... you have to keep one hand on your bow, to keep it from falling out of the press (until you get tension added) and the other hand to turn the wheel. 

With the Bow-A, your bow is totally secured from the time you put it in, until you take it out. After you strap the bow in the press, you don't have to touch it again, even when the bow isn't under tension. You can literally press the bow using two fingers instead of using both hands.

*#4:* The Bow-A has an optional draw board attachment for setting cam timing and checking draw length, as well as adjustable accessory trays. You can set cam timing and twist strings/cables without ever removing the bow from the press. I haven't purchased the quick draw attachment yet, but I plan on getting one soon. I do have the adjustable accessory trays, and they work great. You can move them out of the way when not in use, but are easily accessible when you need them. 

*#5:* You don't bust your knuckles up when working near the cams. I hated removing strings or changing cams with my EZ Press, because the fingers are in the way, and make it very difficult to maneuver around. 

With the Bow-A, the fingers are completely out of the way near the limb tips (just below the cam), so you can work around your cams much easier without any obstructions. 

*6:* Frank's customer service is second to none. Every time I've sent him an email, I've received an immediate response that addressed every question I asked (and more). He stands by his product 100%, offers a 30 day money back guarantee if you're not completely satisfied with his press.

Both presses will get the job done, but the Bow-A makes the job much easier IMO. I only wish I would've found out about the Bow-A before wasting money on two other presses.:wink:


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

wvridgerunner said:


> I've had an EZ Press and currently own a Bow-A. Here are the differences I've found:
> 
> 
> *#1:* This is the biggest advantage of the Bow-A that I've found over any other press on the market.
> ...


well said sir.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Very well said


jobow81 said:


> well said sir.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT Great job Frank!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

2tt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

2tt please for the best press


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone out there looking for the best press on the market needs to check out the Bow-A-Constrictor. Awesome press, and the customer service is every bit as good as the press. I've had mine for several months now, and there isn't a better press out there, and not anybody better to deal with. Thanks for everything Frank!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> Anyone out there looking for the best press on the market needs to check out the Bow-A-Constrictor. Awesome press, and the customer service is every bit as good as the press. I've had mine for several months now, and there isn't a better press out there, and not anybody better to deal with. Thanks for everything Frank!


ditto The press is only beat by the service. Frank is the man.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

I live in Brazil, and I had the very best efforts from our brother Frank to have his press in my home, helping me founding the best way to ship it to me, and here is the press, serving me everyday. Frank is second to none to give the very best customer service I have seen in archery industry.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all. One thing i will say is that it seems like the press grows on you the more you use it. It still does to me to and thats what I hear from many of you out there using it. It will give you a level of confidence that you know that it can and will get anything done on a bow that you need from pressing to timing. Beyond the press itself it is an honor to be of service to the best customers in the industry.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks to all for your business. 




thirdhandman said:


> ditto The press is only beat by the service. Frank is the man.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ya'll, i got my new quick drawn and tune and this thing is the cat's arse. Frank, u da man.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

2tt for the best press. Frank is the man.. look out, from the deep south. geux tigers


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

dbllungit said:


> thanks to all. One thing i will say is that it seems like the press grows on you the more you use it. It still does to me to and thats what i hear from many of you out there using it. It will give you a level of confidence that you know that it can and will get anything done on a bow that you need from pressing to timing. Beyond the press itself it is an honor to be of service to the best customers in the industry.


ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt please


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

Please PM cost of press w/ draw attachment. thanks


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

jpop said:


> Please PM cost of press w/ draw attachment. thanks


Anyone? Looking for this................


----------



## jeffsh (Jul 2, 2011)

i was checking up on my press the other day and frank emailed me from his treestand! now that's dedication 

mine should ship out this week and i can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

jpop said:


> Anyone? Looking for this................


I'd like hear this myself. 

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

yes - you busted me. it was opening day and i was hanging in a previously successful oak tree on my place. sorry - i couldn't help myself. and im sure it will happen again but if i can respond to my customers - i definitely will do so as soon as i can. but your press shipped today as i think you may already know by now. stay loose my friend- its not a light weight package. sounds like a beer commercial. lol.





jeffsh said:


> i was checking up on my press the other day and frank emailed me from his treestand! now that's dedication
> 
> mine should ship out this week and i can't wait to get it!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thump!!! ( the last thing a deer hears before lights out)


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump for the best press on the market soon as I have the extra funds will be ordering the complete setup

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Evilsports (Sep 15, 2010)

Ordered my press with draw/tune attachment on Monday. I can hardly wait to get this piece of equipment, I'll give a detailed review once it arrives and is set up.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

How much did you pay? 
Looking at myself.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank 

Call me when you can...have more customers...

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## stormsearch (Sep 29, 2006)

What is the lowest height the QD&T can be lowered measured from benchtop base? Have low basement ceiling, curious if it will fit. Thx.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

stormsearch said:


> What is the lowest height the QD&T can be lowered measured from benchtop base? Have low basement ceiling, curious if it will fit. Thx.


Lower enough, believe me. You can set it to the height of the press arms. Of course, to use it on a bow you will have to extend it at least to the bows draw lenght you will be using on it.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I really wish they would get there website up and running!!! I want to check this press out and all the options. I am not going to blindly order something of this cost without seeing ALL the options.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

codykrr said:


> I really wish they would get there website up and running!!! I want to check this press out and all the options. I am not going to blindly order something of this cost without seeing ALL the options.


I have pressed 25 years old compound bows with it (one BEAR bow, really this old) and also everything going from pse´s, hoyts, bowtechs. All of them also been put on the quick draw and tune acessory.

ZERO ISSUES. It really works well !


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ yeah, I have read about them...just want to see a website...with ALL the options. I have thought about getting one for a while now, just want to see a site, with price list, pictures, options..ect. a catalog would be nice too.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Good question. You need at least 53" above a bench to take a 31" DL bow to full draw. 






stormsearch said:


> What is the lowest height the QD&T can be lowered measured from benchtop base? Have low basement ceiling, curious if it will fit. Thx.


----------



## deer hunter 21 (Jun 29, 2004)

where can you get one of these, and will it press a pse evo?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

pm DBLlungIT. Frank can get you all the info


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

yes it can press an EVO and everything else.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*No Limitations*

Here are some pic's of an 08' Xforce, Bear Attack, BT Invasion and Mathews Monster 6. All of these are in the same class and many consider the hardest style to tame. It works just as simple on those styles as any other. 

For an information package just email me at [email protected]

"SHOOT STRAIGHT >>>-----------------------> PRESSIN ON"
Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Quick reminder*

That vertical thing in the middle of the press is the "QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY". If you have a 2 cam, Cam 1/2 or Binary cam bow you can press the bow to do whatever you want to do with it like change strings or tweek a peep - and if you want to check timing you can take it to full draw right from there. You can stop at any point along the way with the simi automatic lock down circuit ( mechanical - not electrical btw) and if you find that you need to twist a cable just draw it back down to its already pressed position and twist the cable or string and go back up. It only takes 28 lbs to draw a 70lb bow but it feels like half of that. Drawing it back down can be done just by letting the rope slide between two fingers. And as for built in safety if you happen to let go of the rope for whatever reason the simi automatic lock down kicks in so fast that your bow string will hardly move at all from where you let go. This is a serious one two puch for those who want to save time and frustration. 

Frank


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I am assuming you will be at the ATA show this year. I will be looking forward to seeing your press being demonstrated.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

The ATA Show decission should be made in the coming days.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

thump


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

DBLlungIT said:


> The ATA Show decission should be made in the coming days.


I'll be there this year Frank. It'd be nice to see you there.
Ken


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

not looking good for getting ata booth space. its all sold out. waited to long. will see what happens. may be going but not vending now. will have to get that website running again real soon.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

DBLlungIT said:


> not looking good for getting ata booth space. its all sold out. waited to long. will see what happens. may be going but not vending now. will have to get that website running again real soon.


:rock:

:up:


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Email sent Frank


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*For the record*

* SAFE
* VERSATILE
* SIMPLE TO USE
* NO ATA LIMITATIONS
* NO POUNDAGE LIMITATIONS
* BUILT LIKE A TANK
* PRO SHOP DUTY
* PORTABLE - FITS IN A BOW CASE
* DRAW STOPS DO NOT REQUIRE REMOVAL - EVER
* WORKS ON "ALL" COMPOUNDS PAST & PRESENT - CROSSBOWS INCLUDED
* RELAX LIMBS FOR REMOVAL - ALL COMPOUNDS & CROSSBOWS
* CHANGE STRINGS/CABLES AND TIME CAMS "BEFORE THE BOW LEAVES THE PRESS"
* USE TO SET FALL AWAY RESTS
* LIFETIME WARRANTY AND GUARANTEED

for information just email me at [email protected]


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

dbllungit said:


> * safe
> * versatile
> * simple to use
> * no ata limitations
> ...


ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6QvtT-8SYk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice job Frank. Not bad for a buckeye!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Demo, shows going from short ata to long ata*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOMfnteY4r0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

demo #3 

center pivot sentinel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ4ri1oO4xs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkAD_D0XF8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome Press! Wished I could only afford one.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Going to upload another video tomorrow on an Elite Answer. It will be another pressing and double blind Quick Draw & Tune test that transitions to a conventional draw board comparison. Stay tuned folks, seeing is believing - they say.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

and here is that video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkjxDC1mYs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

DBLlungIT said:


> and here is that video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkjxDC1mYs&feature=youtu.be


Excellent video! Hands down the best press I've ever used! 
LOVE MINE (pic below of Conquest Triumph w/ 39" ATA being pressed).
The ability to press any bow and use the Quick Draw and Tune without moving the bow from the "pressed" position is simply amazing and quicker than ALL others. :thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

FYI: I will have another video coming soon on my Monster 7. Maybe by the weekend. Will at least do a pressing & complete relaxing of the limbs.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Whats the big secret on cost?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

No secret at all Archerybuff. Email me for the complete package with pricing and it will answer a lot of typical questions that you would have. If not interested you will not hear from me or anyone else about it again & it's to large of a file for a PM. [email protected]


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

just got off the phone with my internet and email provider. i found out why so many people haven't received some of my replies. my email provider was black listed from the following providers - hotmail, msn, live.com & aol. they are working with them to resolve it but that doesnt change whats been happening. now that i know i can get around it but i didnt get any heads up from them in the process. so if you requested information and didnt get it then that is why. i will go through and try to figure out who i need to resend to in the past month or so but you can email me the same way, i will just send it using my gmail account. thanks, frank


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

Frank,

The new videos are great, I need to order the drill adapter from you. I'm not sure I really need the adapter, the manual crank is really easy to use, but the adapter looks pretty cool.

I've had my Bow-A for over a year, I'm still incredibly impressed with how it performs. Keeping my dual-cam M7 timed is a piece of cake with the tuning station. I just installed a new QAD rest on my bow. I was able to check and adjust the timing cord with the bow is the press - fast and simple. 

I'll send you a PM regarding the drill adapter.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The new videos are really good....

For those that wonder about the accuracy of the quick draw and tune let me share with you my experience.

I have two of these presses, I can not overemphisize the built in safety and relibility of this function...

Being supported in two places while drawing the bow has been a life saver for me....

Im going to rat myself out here, I was working on my friend bert s bow, vantage elite to be exact. He was helping me put on his strings and did not get the string loop on all the way .

Well, when I went to use the quick draw and tune the bow was drawn about an inch and the string slipped off the peg.... 

Guess what happend? Nothing!! the limbs rested on the support arms and saved me from a dry fire . 

If that were a regular draw board parts would have flown every where . The bow limbs, string and cables may have been destroyed.

Secondly, when ever I set the timing with the quick draw, I have never have had to re adjust the timing after I see the customer draw the bow. Its accurate as all get out

The attachment is down right priceless for me as a string builder and tuner....and most of all, its safe...

I completely tore down a vendetta xl the other day with this press, we all know how straight those limbs go when those bows are taken down....this press pressed those curly limbs back to configuration with ease....

To Top it all off frank is a super nice guy to deal with....

As far as pricing goes, personally I would want to do all my dealings privately, you never know what kind of deal can be made behind private lines.....

If your interested /serious in the press ... contact him
....you kill two birds with one stone, pricing and a one on one tutorial with frank....if you don't buy the press you will hang up knowing you just made a friend regardless of the outcome

Keep up the good work frank....

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

yes the drill adapter is like cheating really. thanks for the feedback. pm answered and all is well. stay tuned out there. 




x1jett said:


> Frank,
> 
> The new videos are great, I need to order the drill adapter from you. I'm not sure I really need the adapter, the manual crank is really easy to use, but the adapter looks pretty cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

watch the next new utube video. it will be on a complete limb relaxing on my mathews monster7. 

now, if i told you that bow geometry is changing would you agree? very good, so the video will also debut something new that will be standard issue for 2012. the tools have to evolve as well at times. stay tuned.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

for those that request for information, if you do not get a reply within 24 hrs please pm me and let me know. i reply very fast yet i am still finding that some folks are not getting them. this is a problem that seems to have started in mid january with my email provider and it is very frustrating indeed. they assured me it will be a short term issue but i question that at this point. so again please pm me if you do not get the reply within 24 hrs. fyi - i usually reply within 8 hrs and most of the time its much quicker than that. frank


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

DBLlungIT said:


> for those that request for information, if you do not get a reply within 24 hrs please pm me and let me know. i reply very fast yet i am still finding that some folks are not getting them. this is a problem that seems to have started in mid january with my email provider and it is very frustrating indeed. they assured me it will be a short term issue but i question that at this point. so again please pm me if you do not get the reply within 24 hrs. fyi - i usually reply within 8 hrs and most of the time its much quicker than that. frank


True story. Frank has always replied to me quickly. He is GREAT to deal with. The press... to say the bowa is a great press is an understatement. In the past week I have pressed a Mathews EZ7, an Elite Hunter, a New Breed Genetix, and a Bowtech Commander. Changing bows is a piece of cake. Pressing the bow is also a piece of cake. I simply LOVE this press! Now I just need to get my quick draw attachment!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

E-mail sent to get more info. Great looking Press!!!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Got to see the Bow-a-Constrictor in action at Bowfreaks Archery Shop in Mt Vernon MO on Super Bowl weekend when Shannon set up my Strother Rush.He made using it look easy, and I was very impressed.I found this thread full of useful information and for my personal use the list of features make this press a value.E-mail on the way.


----------



## MAB77 (Feb 5, 2009)

ordered mine friday, can't wait! thanks frank.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## WKH2213 (Feb 28, 2010)

Got mine ordered today. Frank's phone call and quick replies via email was what sealed the deal.
Can't wait to get this baby in and "DO WORK"


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

WKH2213 said:


> Got mine ordered today. Frank's phone call and quick replies via email was what sealed the deal.
> Can't wait to get this baby in and "DO WORK"


It's not work with the BOA, if it is I must be a work-a-holic because I use mine all the time. Never have my bows been so in tune and shooting so well.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

i am still finding that i am not receiving some emails and many are still not getting through. please use my alternate email address until this gets corrected.

[email protected] thanks and sorry for any inconvenience it may have caused.

frank


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ttt for the best press


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

jobow81 said:


> Ttt for the best press


TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

If things go right this weekend I will shoot the new utube video. Still trying to get this production run completed. These bigger runs take a whole lot of time and material.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MAB77 (Feb 5, 2009)

just recieved mine today, looks sweet frank!!! will be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine should be here any day....I cant wait!


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

What's up fellas,I'm interested in buying the press and draw board,this will be my first press,what's the price,and how long till I can get one,I'm ready.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Very nice! ttt*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

jerzy-joe said:


> What's up fellas,I'm interested in buying the press and draw board,this will be my first press,what's the price,and how long till I can get one,I'm ready.


Shoot a PM off to Frank, DBLlungIT, he will look after you. He is working flat out to keep up with orders but if there is a small wait it will be worth it. You will never find a better press and if you get the draw accessory you can do anything.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Shoot a PM off to Frank, DBLlungIT, he will look after you. He is working flat out to keep up with orders but if there is a small wait it will be worth it. You will never find a better press and if you get the draw accessory you can do anything.


What he said...
TTT


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks guys - he found me right after his post but i think jerzy-joe has been studying up. 

while im at it - orders up to 2-26-12 have been shipped. the last three went out yesterday. i had to take a lot of items back to be re-coated yesterday as well. if i get them back tomorrow i will be assembling them in hopes to get another three out on friday. then another 7 will be going in for coating by tuesday and four of those are sold. 
pressin on. thanks, frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gen 3 Bypass Accessory*

Standard for 2012

By allowing the finger posts to start from the back side of the Torque Arm this puts a considerable amount of cycle back into the press. This will have benefit mostly on all max preloaded limb style of bows. In doing so it it also maintains the highly valued "room to work on and around the cams" like the gen 2 did but it forces the accessory to be even stronger in this geometry which can never be a bad thing but it was executed for the extra cycle that it adds to the press. The other thing that is easy to overlook is the duel purpose task that it offers. While cradling the sides of the limbs it can be used as a solid rod for solid limb bows that contacts the limb under the cam on bows that allow point load contact in that location. For split limb bows and like the gen 2 - you just set the outside finger shoulders to fit the limbs regardless if your contacting under the cam or at the axle for any given bow style or xbow. 


All 2012 presses are shipped with this update.
For a complete info. pack just email me at [email protected]
- you will not be put on a email list nor contacted further unless you have further interest.
Thanks for looking,
Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Evo 7*

These are all with the new standard for 2012 Gen 3 Bypass Accessory. This version backs the Bypass Finger Posts up to start behind the Torque Arm instead of in front of it. That keeps the Power Bar up higher throughout the limbs compression cycle which means that it put's additional cycle into the press to play with the max preloaded limb style bows with even more ease when replacing the limbs yet still provides the same working room around those cams as the Gen 1 & 2 did. A side benefit to that is added strength because the inside stationary finger post is then welded to the base tube and also the side of the sleeve. And yes you can remove axles from the pressed position.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Horton Vision 175*

Using the same Gen.3 duel purpose Bypass Accessory. (Triple threat really) Slide the outside Finger to the fixed one and you now have a solid rod that still cradles the limbs and you can contact the limbs under the cam on styles that allow it or it will still accept the Bypass Choker for the rather non parallel limb bow styles. Either way I promise that you will never feel like you have to take an Xray of the cam to find the back half after the bow is pressed. 

If interested in an Information Pack simply email me at [email protected]

You will not be put on an email list nor contacted again unless you have further interest.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*CPXL pic's*

Time for more pic's.

*safety
*versatility
*no hidden portions of the cam
*accessibility to cams & room to work
*never touch a draw stop


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

Lets not forget,you can dismantle it in a minute and put it in a bow case. MINE IS 4-YEARS OLD WORKS GREAT.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Monster 7*

I'll let the pictures talk here.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Signature sm25*

Ok, i guess its not fair to play the "room to work" card on this one. Or is it?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Supra*

I thought I better Supra size it before it sells. This bow is for sale in the classifieds right now but shame on me if I let it go without a few pic's under the influence of the Bow-A. 

As safe as in the arm's of momma.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

monster 7 & supra. relaxed



[email protected]


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

hoytum said:


> Lets not forget,you can dismantle it in a minute and put it in a bow case. MINE IS 4-YEARS OLD WORKS GREAT.


It will still be working great in 40 years, no stress is placed on the bow or the press.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Its all about geometry really. "In guy terms its like this. (and btw this will be on the quiz. lol) It presses bows kind of in its sleep and it almost wakes up to get to relax a set of limbs. I have a Cummins diesel truck and the Bow-A acts the same way. Unloaded/pressing bows its kind of board. Put a nice load or some travel on it and it wakes up out of a sleep and gets excited to get to go to work" 

"Pressin On" 




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> It will still be working great in 40 years, no stress is placed on the bow or the press.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Great pics. 
I've been fortunate to have gen 3 for a few months now and WOW is all I can still say. 

Your press is unmatched in most every aspect. I wouldn't trade it for ANY BOW PRESS MADE! 

Great press and even better guy to deal with :thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Dst40


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you get a new bow ... Frank? And a REALLY NICE ONE AT THAT


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes sir. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1782217


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

OK Archery...and Frank as a dealer...that's not gonna be good for my finances :wink:


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Xbow*

Skorpyd Xbow. 

This is a gen1 press converted to a gen2 then a gen3. The customer put the Bypass Choker on upside down and all that does is restrict the hight that the fingers can reach by about 1.5" but he said he hasn't ever needed the extra height.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, Im resurrecting this thread for all you future and present BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR fans out there. lots of pics and ect....


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

The Bowa is ultimate bow press for anyone that takes tuning bows seriously. I have not found one bow that I can not press quickly and safely with my Bowa. Quality lasts, buying the best at the start saves money in the long run.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

here here aussie dude


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Go to www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com and read how the press got its name. Whether folks like snakes or not one can appreciate how they operate and get the job done. 



Legois said:


> I loved the name! Bow-A-Constrictor!!!
> 
> _*Boa constrictor*_ is the name of this snake:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thesouthernway (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got one here at my shop that I am the lead archery tech at. And just pressed my 78# DS-3800 with one finger and also put it into time and everything. This press is awesome!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I bought one off my buddy who used it once and it has all the bells and whistles. He got it last year so it is new. It is the easiest and most versatile press out there and is built rock solid. I love mine but I might mess around with the draw board to make it more precise. 


Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is a photo of my setup.










Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice set up there, nice setting to. Looks like your okay with the orange press color. Information email has been sent - but still shout if you need anything. And from BOW-A-NATION around the world including Australia, Brazil, Canada and the Northwest Territories, Asia, Alaska, Hawaii and the lower USA - Welcome to the Bow-A-Constrictor Super Tuner Team Brother!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Frank for taking the time to message me and for emailing me the instructions and other documents about the press without me even having to ask. That's top notch customer service and very kind of you. Not only are the presses the best out there so is the customer service. I will keep in contact if I have any questions or issues man. Thanks again Frank for a great press !!! 


Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is how the tray is mounted Frank.










Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> Thanks Frank for taking the time to message me and for emailing me the instructions and other documents about the press without me even having to ask. That's top notch customer service and very kind of you. Not only are the presses the best out there so is the customer service. I will keep in contact if I have any questions or issues man. Thanks again Frank for a great press !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


You won't find a better press and you won't find a nicer bloke to deal with. You will never have a problem with the Bowa but it is nice to know that if you have an issue Frank will talk you through it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

X2 for the Aussiedude, ya know your archery gear my friend.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

yes. it is set up correctly.


alfabuck said:


> Here is how the tray is mounted Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

TTT for the very best bow press ever made !


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Saturday night pic's*

I thought i would freshen up the thread with some pic's since an older larger thread was completely deleted. 

EVO 7
SUPRA
MONSTER 7
OK ARCHERY'S DST 40


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Ok a coupe more*

And an Bowtech Invasion & Athens Exceed 300 exercising & staying in shape doing pull up's. No wonder they were so fast. lol. The reptile in post #364 is saying "constricting under perfect control? I can do that" 

Btw, this was with the gen 2 Bypass Accessory. The above pic's were gen3.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have litterally pressed every bow on the market with this press...Taken bows all the way down to include long hoyts with 3500 limbs, effortlessly...Safe and reliable...fast too..No riser or limb twist either...I can use the draw attachment without removing it from the press, change cams while pressed...you name it...the swing out trays are awesome wehen removing the cams as if the parts fall they fall on to the trays..I use a magnet tray so the metallic parts catch in the tray....

I like the press so much I have two..one for home and one I keep packed up for shoots


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Nothing like a few pictures to brighten up a thread Frank. A guy came over yesterday to get a new set of strings fitted to his Drenalin, he was amazed at how simple it was with the Bowa. The addition of the battery drill was a masterstroke, it converts the Bow-a into a power press for less than $20. Still nothing else on the market that gets close to your press.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Here it is, the Best bow press in action again:


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, Much appreciated!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Another great thread resurrected, even more info in here.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Good to see "baldyhunter"s thread rolling again. Im also reminded in gad's picture above that he needs new bottom pivot rod sleeves. I better talk to him about that.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm so happy, this thread is alive again.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

This is another thread has been sleeping to long. Lets freshen it up with some current action pictures. For the sake of versatility - This is a rare shot of an Onida Talon being pressed in ex-wolverine's stable. 

Btw: He has just recently upgraded it to the gen 3 orange and black color scheme. No more green gen 1 colored parts. Give him some time, I'm sure he will shoot us some new pictures of it within a couple weeks or so.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are some updated pics..I hv two of these bad boys and there hasn't been one bow I haven't been able to press safely ..tear down...have room to change cams , check timing ...never had to worry about a bow squeezing out of the bottom...big heavy arms falling on the bow , or twisting a riser ...

One stop shipping with this press folks ...try checking cam timing while having your bow pressed with slack in the cables and string with any other press on the market ...you can't


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Great pics!

Now the wait for mine has begun.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Well lookie there. The archery equivalent of an *O*perating *R*oom along with the tools of the trade. Only Tom's *O*/*R* isnt a practice, I would say it's more of a science.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Love my press. I have some updated parts and those handy swivel side trays coming soon. Can't wait for them to show up.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

gREAT PICS EX-WOLVERINE!!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine is coming soon. Can't wait!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

cgs1967 said:


> Mine is coming soon. Can't wait!


Post some pics when you have it set up, spread the joy.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

In between a cam swap I would presume. But safe & under control.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Starting to cool down over here in Australia, seems like everyone wants their bow tuned at the same time so they can get out hunting. Lucky I have the Bowa.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Starting to cool down over here in Australia, seems like everyone wants their bow tuned at the same time so they can get out hunting. Lucky I have the Bowa.


👍😊 bingo


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Another helping hand option is coming*

*This is one of my personal pet peeves that had to get addressed. I plan on making these in both black and orange to give contrast to the Power Bar colors that I have used in the past. For the current color scheme they will be orange.

But it is really nice to have a place to land the strings when your tuning bows. Ask Ray night if he likes the set he has. ** The production versions may have slightly shortler posts but they will be nice. This option will sell in pairs and I will start a new thread for them when they are ready to go.*


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Hot Job (Aug 20, 2002)

Sent you a PM Frank. Hope you are still out there as I have a recent issue with pressing a Mathews TRX on my Bow-A-Constrictor.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm here. Sent you a PM


----------

